# Bulk salt for sale in Toledo



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

We have about 200 tons in storage, but may be looking to off about 50 or so tons to some contractors...

gotta love the futures market

my cell is 419-351-5039
brad


----------



## randy1617 (Dec 7, 2003)

margesimpson you got some prices i would like to know.


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

for you we will make a special deal...buy 1 ton get one ton at double price 

truthfully we will probably sell it for $35 to $40 a ton.. or just put it all away for next year..


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

how wet is it?
if it isint too bad I might take a little bit...
E-mail me [email protected]


----------

